# Peppermint Extract in Chocolate



## cmt074 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi,

I am fairly new to cooking so I'd like some advice. I'm making a flourless chocolate cake for Christmas and want to glaze it with a peppermint flavored chocolate glaze.

For my glaze I use about 6 ounces of bittersweet chocolated and a tablespoon and a half of butter melted and mixed together in a double boiler. About how much peppermint extract should I add to give it a definitive yet not overwhelming peppermint flavor? My guess is about a quarter teaspoon but the might not be enough.

Thanks!


----------



## babetoo (Dec 22, 2010)

add the 1/4 tsp. taste and if not enough add another 1/4 tsp. of the extract. happy holidays


----------

